# Steep Park (Potters manor) 2013



## Rolfey (Jun 22, 2018)

*History*
*Built in 1904 by architect Hugh Jokin. Home to a potter and orchid enthusiast, of which the lady of the house was still alive at the grand old age of 104 in 2010. Currently has planning permission for demolish and rebuild, it was sold in 2012.*

































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 23, 2018)

nice looking place
good work


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 24, 2018)

Thabk you tw


----------



## mookster (Jun 26, 2018)

'Hugh Jokin'


----------



## cogito (Jun 26, 2018)

Urban Rolfster said:


> Currently has planning permission for demolish and rebuild, it was sold in 2012.



It was completely renovated and subsequently bought by Cate Blanchett for £3 Million in January 2016.

You can see photos of how it looks now here: https://variety.com/gallery/cate-bl...y-estate-outside-london/#!1/cateblanchett_uk1


----------



## Tigershark (Jun 27, 2018)

Fair play to Cate Blanchett that house now looks fantastic


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice One I enjoyed it, thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 27, 2018)

Comparing the photos on the thread it goes to show that a house like the state it was in can be saved. The house is now in a beautiful condition.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 28, 2018)

I think I remember this place, it had a huge mirror on the staircase??, when that got trashed I didn't want to go anymore...good to hear its actually survived through dereliction and has a new lease of life!


----------



## minimetro (Sep 11, 2018)

I love sites that nature has really started to reclaim. Great find. The trees have almost obscured it!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 12, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Comparing the photos on the thread it goes to show that a house like the state it was in can be saved. The house is now in a beautiful condition.



Yes it is, but it survives due to one specific fact - The original architect was well known for specifying materials to the highest specifications. This property; like all his other large properties used only hardwoods in its interior construction, thus there was very little woodworm and rot to be found in the building's interior. Having a relatively sound roof on, kept the interior relatively dry and thus prevented the otherwise inevitable decay due to damp induced rot. A lucky house, but many are full of rotting softwoods and way past redemption. In my late 20's, me and my builder mate looked at many abandoned large houses with a view to him converting to flats. On average one out of every five was a do able proposition, the rest were far to far gone to be profitable under the monetary restraints fifty years ago. Today they would have all been converted and not demolished eventually. Sad really, but occupancy under WW2 conditions put paid to many fine houses.


----------

